# Why Zipp 404 with swissstop yellow will be noisy?



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I have carbon tubular zipp 404 and I use with them the swissstop yellow brake pads. The rear works perfect but the front one makes a very loud scratchy noise. I have tried to set them little higher or lower on the carbon brake surface but without any good result. Anyone has any idea if I need to change them to the zipp cork ones? Or anything that can help...?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Are your front pads toed in? The pads might also need light sanding to clean surface residue off the pads


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Threadjack - I get screeching with my 404 CCs. It seems to be going away a little... is this normal?


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Pad alignment or toe-in maybe off or dirt imbedded in pad? 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would take Wetpaints advice on this one. Chances are it could be some grime/oil that has built up on the pad. This will cause resonation of the braking vibrations which would explain the noises your hearing. Sanding and toeing should help to minimize this issue though.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

toe-in resolved my screeching issues on both, DA-7850-TU and Boras


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I have sending it and waiting to check it in my next ride. I'll advice the results soon. Also on the same note, the position of the braking blocks, how high or low they set on the brake handles, is it matter? Is there any preferable that it should be, closer to the edge of the rim and tube or lower in few mm's?
David


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

What do u mean by toe in? U mean the pads doesn't sit as it should inside it's place...?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dudigrinfeld said:


> What do u mean by toe in? U mean the pads doesn't sit as it should inside it's place...?


They mean the front of the pad should be a little bit closer to the rim than the rear. To do this, you slip something in between the pad and rim at the back when tightening the brakes to the calipers.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

If I understand correctly you mean that the pad need to sit in such of an angle that the front part of the pad (the one that inserted first) will be tilted closer to the rim, the space between this part and the rim will be smaller than the space of the rear part of the pad? that can be done if I put something where...? Sorry for the repetitive questions but I'm not clear.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dudigrinfeld said:


> If I understand correctly you mean that the pad need to sit in such of an angle that the front part of the pad (the one that inserted first) will be tilted closer to the rim, the space between this part and the rim will be smaller than the space of the rear part of the pad? that can be done if I put something where...? Sorry for the repetitive questions but I'm not clear.


That is correct. A quick googling reveals that using a slim piece of cardboard should work...

Slip the cardboard at the trailing edge of the brake then clamp and tighten.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> That is correct. A quick googling reveals that using a slim piece of cardboard should work...
> 
> Slip the cardboard at the trailing edge of the brake then clamp and tighten.


two great "spacers" for toe-in adjustment that I've used are a credit card or a tongue depressor.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you Jsedlak for your consistent replies. 
My question is where to slip in the cardboard. Is it behind the pad in between the pad and where it sit on the block or where the brake block handle is fitted into the callipers. I hope you understand my question. 
Thanks again David


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Thank you Jsedlak for your consistent replies.
> My question is where to slip in the cardboard. Is it behind the pad in between the pad and where it sit on the block or where the brake block handle is fitted into the callipers. I hope you understand my question.
> Thanks again David


You would slip it in between the brake surface and the brake track on the rim. Then pull the brakes closed with the brake lever and simultaneously tighten the brakes to the caliper.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cardboard makes for too much toe-in. Use a business card.

I suggest using the pads that Zipp recommend. Some rim makers will void the warranty if you use the wrong pads.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for that
You mean the rear part of the break pads and the break surface of the rim in between, pool and then tightening?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Like this: Here the guy is using a rubber band to space the rear part of the pad from the rim instead of a piece of cardboard.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

*Zipp 404 tubular*

So the toe in was the deal once I did it and found actually what it means, all noises gone and braking ability is awesome. 
I also wanted to ask if anyone knows how to remove residue glue from the wall of the tyre. Obviously I can't use material which can ruin the tyre's rubber. Any other option? ( for the rim residue I use Goo Gone)


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I second the use of a business card as a shim for setting up pad toe-in.


----------



## koshua (Oct 5, 2009)

*important question*

Should we use a Zipp business card or will any wheelset manufacturer's business card do?


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Zipp - others would void your warrenty.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

koshua said:


> should we use a zipp business card or will any wheelset manufacturer's business card do?


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

My noise is back!!
Any one had an experience of noisy breaking (Zipp carbon rims 404 with carbon yellow breaks pads) while the toe in is in place and the pads have been file and cleaned. No matter what I tried I can't avoid the scratching noise from breaking. What else can be the reason for that? Anyone experience it too?
David


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Use the pads that Zipp recommends. I don't think they recommend SwissStop yellows.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I use zipp carbon/carbon pads.

Support | Maintenance & Repair | Recommended and approved brake pads | Zipp - Speed Weaponry

Also, I see you did the toe in thing and sand paper the pads, did you clean the rims?
I wipe mine down to get any grit, grease, grunge off them frequently.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

eekase
What are you cleaning it with?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Reynolds has a lot of good info on carbon wheel cleaning. I occasionally use nail polish remover (acetone).

http://www.reynoldscycling.com/uploads/wheel%20cleaing%281%29.pdf


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

dudigrinfeld said:


> My noise is back!!
> Any one had an experience of noisy breaking (Zipp carbon rims 404 with carbon yellow breaks pads) while the toe in is in place and the pads have been file and cleaned. No matter what I tried I can't avoid the scratching noise from breaking. What else can be the reason for that? Anyone experience it too?
> David


I once had a piece of metal embedded into one of my mtn bike v-brake pads......It made a horrible gouging, scratching sound.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi again
It seems problem was solved. It was sticky stuff and dirt on brakes surface. I took the advice and cleaned the surface first with scotch, water and little soap and then I cleaned it with Goo Goon and it works perfectly.. Thank you


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi
Anyone know from experience whether zipp cork carbon brake pads will work better for front brakes rather than the yellow Swiss stop?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.510939,-0.145289


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Absolutely yes, I have changed the 4 Swiss yellow carbon pads into the Zipp cork one and no noise...! So smooth and silent . Probably Zipp pads just works well with Zipps carbon rims since I couldn't cancel the squealing with the Swiss.


----------

